

Software Developer Compensations Comparison - vishwajeetv
http://www.vishwajeetv.com/software-developer-compensation-comparisons/

======
svisser
You can't compare salaries, it's about many things, including cost of living.

~~~
vishwajeetv
I've included that! That's why I'm using PPP conversion factor for private
consumption provided by world bank
[http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/PA.NUS.PRVT.PP/countries...](http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/PA.NUS.PRVT.PP/countries?display=default)

I've also considered direct taxes for this comparison

